# Water additives and conditioners



## jenricae (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone use additives and conditioners like Cycle, Stability, Waste Control, etc.?
do they work for you?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well stuff like cycle and stability are worthless so theres no use for them.

Sometimes I do use stuff like amquel or similar things.

If you use anything it's best you read up on these sort of things.

Right now the only biological additive thats "good" is bio-spira. Stuff like bio-zyme are worthless.


----------

